# liquid Co2?



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been Thinking about trying out the liquid Co2, but wanted to get some of your alls thoughts on it. I know im probably better off with the pressurized Co2 but the start up cost is a bit high to fit into my budget right now.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

It messes up your other perimeters. It does something to the water to make the CO2 or something. 

And the chemical will eventually cost more than the CO2 system using paintball canisters ($3 a fill for like 120g, a month or so).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Liquid CO2 such as Excel?

Not a big fan personally. Depending on your tank size, I'd look at DIY instead.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

+1

I used API Liquid CO2 Booster for awhile. It really made no difference.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, if it's liquid, it aint CO2...
Call it bioavailable carbon of you like, gluteraldehyde - whatever you like.
Does it work? Sure. I use it all the time and it has some great algaecidal side-effects.
The stuff dissipates completely within 48 hours so I'm not so sure about messing with water chemistry etc.
If you're at the pet shop, get a small bag of rabbit poop as well - substitute these for root tabs - nice slow release etc... free too!
At the end of the day, it just depends on what you want to achieve. DIY CO2 is cheap but also has a few problems you can get around, cylinders have their issues too.
Go for the Excel - it doesn't hurt plant growth and you can always add DIY CO2 if you get the bug.
cb


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used DIY in my 10 gallons. I just thought it would be easier to use the liquid on my 55 gallon.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Here, take a look at this. It was another product I was speaking about that altered the chemistry of the water to have more available carbon. I don't remember where I saw it, and it was a long time ago. I may have recalled it wrong.

Either way, I just found this guide and it answers all + more.

Low-Tech Excel based Planted tanks: A Guide


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Excel, but it is pretty expensive. Within a couple of years of regular Excel use you could have already gotten the pressurized system.


----------



## RobertD (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a nice regulator you can pick up for $79.99. It comes with a bubble counter and 16 ft. of airline. Now all you need to get started is a tank of c02 and a diffuser which can be purchased for about $25.00 or less depending on what you prefer. You can add additional whistles and bells later as funds are available- such as a drop checker reactor, etc. Hope this helps. Cheers! Bob
Premium AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated COOL TOUCH Solenoid (Free Bubble Counter with Integrated Check Valve + 16 ft Flexible Airline Tubing) Model: R-76-1
MSRP $125.99

AQUATEK'S INNOVATIVE DESIGN! Sale price:$105.99 NOW ONLY $79.99 Save$46.00! PLUS FREE SHIPPING! Limited time and quantity!


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

ionix said:


> Here, take a look at this. It was another product I was speaking about that altered the chemistry of the water to have more available carbon. I don't remember where I saw it, and it was a long time ago. I may have recalled it wrong.
> 
> Either way, I just found this guide and it answers all + more.
> 
> +1


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I almost bought a bottle of this just to try a couple days ago, but I can not get myself to be comfortable putting anything in my tank that would be toxic to me, just does not add up to me. Maybe Im alone on this but it really bugs me to think about using something in a tank that houses my fish that has "toxic" and "harmful" on the label.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I did dyi for a while on my 20 gallon.had to use two 2 liter bottles on it.i used a 16oz bottle as a filter/bubble counter.


----------

